# 68 4spd reverse switch location?



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone know where the back up light switch and bracket are located on a 68 GTO shouldn't it be somewhere on the trans linkage? If anyone has photos or knows where I can buy one please let me know.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

there is a steel tab piece that slides in and has a bent tab that holds the black plastic reverse light switch along with a thin spring steel clip. I have a complete '68 Firebird 400 shifter and it uses the same slide in piece with the tab.

Here's a link to a gallery of a '68 GTO shifter base from a long time seller on eBay. 

inkFrog.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Following is a link to another eBay auction. I only post it as it shows the shape of the reverse lever "kicker" . the linkage rods on an OEM Hurst 4 speed 68 and 69 Bird are the longest of any Pontiac application, as the shifter mounts further back and down low. The reverse rod is also longer, but the reverse lever with the kicker is the same as used with the '68 GTO Hurst 4 spd shifter.

RARE Original 68 1968 Firebird Hurst Shifter Shift Linkage Rods Muncie 4 Speed | eBay


----------

